# Painting Yme-Loc Eldar



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello all, I've got about 5500pts of Eldar to get out of the bin and onto the gaming table. Thus far, I'm still working out the color scheme for the Guardians and Dragons. Take a look at the pics and let me know which you prefer and why. Also, this is my first attempt at gems, and while green, red, and blue are popular, getting something orange is a bit more 'fun'.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

those guardians are beautiful. really, really beautiful. get basing!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice paint job, I really like orange.
Your preparation is unfortunatly undermining the sterling work on the paint and concept though.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

These are just 'concept' minis. The flash, mold lines, and drybrusing mess will be cleaned up before they are considered 'done'. I'm just trying to see if the color scheme really works, and if I can pull it off repeatedly.

I take it that the colors work well? If so, I'll get to cleaning up the other 60 Guardians...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would say they do, yeah. It is a simple yet striking theme and it works very well.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the lighter orange on the gaurdians and you've done the green gems particularly well.


----------



## Voark (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks very nice, i like the color scheme, havent seen that one before...most people seem to be a bit intimidated when it comes to orange for some reason.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice man I wasn't to keen on it at first but after a minute I really dig it. Have you got any vechiles. If so I would do one of them up in concelt as well just to check. Even if it is only a Jet Bike.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

For 'just concept models' they already look pretty good, I prefer the 
orang/grey of the guardians. The bright orange really works well with the grey.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

OK! I finally have ONE model ready for inspection. I believe this guardian to be 99% complete, just needing a clear coat and some more critique. I'm not sure just how to do the grenade packs on the back side of the model. I seem to have lost some of the color in the green gem....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I love it dude. Your white is nice and pure yet a little dirty at the same time. I don't know if that makes sense. I'd say the green looks fine. 

As for the grenade pack, I'd probably make some of it white. Not sure which part of the pack im talking about though.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, great job man!

How did you do that armor? Can you write up a tutorial? Please!?

I love the scheme and quality of evertyhing!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice! Turned out quite well. I would paint the nades in a Boltgun/Silver or the orange of the armour if you don't want too much contrast with the model. Hell, the green of the gem would look good on the nades as well.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I really am going gaga over the guardians colour scheme. Would've looked just a tad better if it was layered, not drybrushed, but overall it's extremely good. Wello done mate.


----------

